# USMC Columbia Compax original photo



## Mercian (Jan 8, 2019)

Hi All,

I tried to buy a group of photos including these over the weekend, but was outbid. If you are the new owner, and want me to take these down, let me know. I waited a few days to see if they would be posted here. In the meantime, thank you for the use of them.

It's not exactly an 'Action' shot, but it is rare enough to see the wartime reinforced frames in period military photos that I thought it worthwhile posting.






Here is a close up of the two bikes. 





It can be seen they are Balloon tyred, reinforced frames, with folding bars which appear to have the dull, Blackout coatingand the pointed 'Military' grips. The paint appears dull. The nearest one at least has a chainguard.

I was hoping if I could get the originals that I could get more info on them. Often, information is written on the backs of the photos.

What we do know is that the lady is serving in the Marine Corps Women's Reserve (MCWR), founded 7th November 1942, so the photo is not before then.

The photo grouping contained other USMC related pictures, and I was hoping some of these may date and identify where the photos were taken.





:




I would like to read the licence plate, maybe someone recognises the style of the plate, or the date and model of car? This seems to be an impressed vehicle since it has USMC on the rear door.

Thanks for looking, and your help.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## johan willaert (Jan 9, 2019)

Followed the auction  and downloaded the picture...
Definitely a WW2 production Compax and most likely painted flat OD...

Love the (white??) socks and loafers on the girl...


----------



## Mercian (Jan 9, 2019)

Hi Johan,

A most frustrating auction, I was the underbidder, but the cost of postage to europe ($20+) really killed the amount that I could bid for a blurred photo of two bicycles (-: Plus the knowledge that other bidders were probably more interested in the other USMC marked vehicles.

I agree, they do appear to be paited OD, the wheels 'as supplied' would have been ivory in colour, but here they appear to be the same colour as the frame. There may also be markings on the front mudguard, but there's not quite enough detail to be sure.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Land O' Aches (Jan 11, 2019)

There is a forum on the Antique Automobile Club of America website where photos of old cars are identified. Post your photo and AACA members will tell you all about the car in the picture...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (Jan 13, 2019)

Very cool. I like the picture with the "cattle car" trucks. Thanks for sharing


----------



## JOHN DANGER (Jan 23, 2019)

Car is a 1942 Oldsmobile


----------



## Brutuskend (Feb 26, 2019)

This old jarhead gives it a thumbs up.


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 28, 2019)

Brutuskend said:


> This old jarhead gives it a thumbs up.




Thank you for your service, real American hero!


----------

